# Intense 6.6 Lenkwinkel?



## Duc851 (26. März 2011)

Ich überlege, ein Intense 6.6 zu kaufen. Das einzige, was mich irritiert ist der recht steile Lenkwinkel von 68,5°. Im Gegensatz dazu steht im Freeride Megatest 1/2007 ein Lenkwinkel von 66,5° (Messung der Bikebravo).

Was stimmt denn nun? Ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von flachen Lenkwinkeln. ->Gleich ein gewinkeltes Headset mitbestellen? -Aber welches?
K9 Industries
Alutech
Works
Cane Creek


----------



## Totoxl (26. März 2011)

Hier stehen auf der letzten Seite ein paar Info´s zur Geometrie.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300866&page=7
Der Test der Bike Bravo hatte mich auch gewundert, was da steht haut so nicht ganz hin.
Mit dem Flachen Winkel fährt sich das Bike Bombe. Aber genau so wichtig wie der Winkel ist ein Coil Dämpfer, mit dem DHX Air arbeitet der Hinterbau wohl sehr bescheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (26. März 2011)

Danke für den Tip!
Der Rahmen würde mit einem Manitou Evolver ISX6 kommen. Mit dem hab ich schon beim Fusion Whiplash gute Erfahrungen gemacht und dafür den Fox DHX air raus geworfen.

Vorne soll eine Manitou Nixon mit 160mm rein. Die Gabel geht echt wie sau! Gut dass ichs nie übers Herz gebracht habe die zu verkaufen.

Im Moment tendiere ich zu dem -2° K9. Wie kompliziert ist da der Einbau wegen ausrichten? Wird der geklebt? Die Madenschraube kann ja wohl nicht alles fixieren.

BTW würde -2° und exzentrische Buchsen too much werden?


----------



## peter.gunz (26. März 2011)

nein fahre works components -2 und exzentrische buchsen. passt perfekt. lenkwinkel ist gut und tretlager kommt auch noch nen bisschen runter


----------



## Totoxl (27. März 2011)

Den fahre ich auch. Der Einbau ist relativ leicht. Anstatt einer normalen Steuersatzpresse, habe ich den Steuersatz, mit gut Fett, vorsichtig mit einem Gummihammer eingeschlagen.
Sichern braucht man da nichts, Steuersatzschalen verdrehen sich eigentlich nicht so ohne weiteres.


----------



## Duc851 (27. März 2011)

Jetzt nur noch die Frage welche Version des Works?

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich fürs 6.6 in Größe M das Works Set 4 nehmen muss? (130-134mm / 5,1-5,28")


----------



## Totoxl (28. März 2011)

Genau, das Set 4 ist das richtige.


----------

